# Webspace for delivering files or whole folders ...



## PolarBear (May 23, 2009)

You could zip folders  But yeah, a shared server or server is probably the best solution to this.


----------



## Waywyn (May 23, 2009)

Hey and thanks guys,

yes I have my own server, currently 2GB, but I won't pay more than 20 bucks per months.

Also I have my iDisk and its cool for sharing, little stuff, pics etc. ... but for stemming projetcs or general huge projects and haveing separate client accounts it is definitely a no go. It is damn slow and everybody can see anothers projects.

Btw: I should have read better. If you get a pro account on box.net for 15 bucks, you can have 15GB, unlimited access and you can download whole folders or single files. Only disadvantage is, that if you download a whole folder it will be zipped automatically and let's you download one big chunk ... but you also have access to all the single files, plus you can do comments and discussions to folder - I will try that for a few months and see how it works out.


Cheers and please keep 'em coming if you have some more suggestions


----------



## cc64 (May 23, 2009)

Hi Alex,

the MobileMe basic service gives you 20 GB of storage. 200 Gigs of traffic per month. Each file may be up to 1Gb in size and you can create a link for each file that you want to share. You just send these links to the people that need to download the files. No way anyone else can see/access these files and you may further protect them by password.

109$/year and you may buy more storage space if you need it...

Uploads are long but i think it has to do with ISP regulations for maximum uploading speeds. You'll have the same problem with Box.net.

HTH

Claude


----------



## Adelmo (May 23, 2009)

you can use :

https://www.getdropbox.com/

or i got a server with Lunarpages (its about 5$ a month or so with lots of GB and very fast up and download with 24/7 support no limit to the bandwidth for hosting all my site and all my films and music uploads when working with people from different countries) i have been using them for about 5 years now (PM me if you decide to go with them)


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 23, 2009)

If anyone already has a website...you should be able to already just use it to host files. Anyone can access that folder on your server via their regular web browser and download any file listed in the list...no FTP needed. If you have access to control panel functions in the background, you can easily password protect folders as well. 

Just create a folder *in the public_html folder* that hosts your website. Do not put an htm or coded page at that address...it will then just display the raw files at that location unless you have indexing turned off on the server...(which is usually already on by default). 

so...you would just send a client directly to http://www.yourwebsitename.com/xxxx/

...where "xxxx" is the name of the folder you just created and put the files in on the server and instead of a web page at that location...you will see an indexed list of files just sitting at that location on the server. Again...if you password protect that folder on the server...your client can log in with the user/pass you give them and feel safe knowing the files they are expecting are protected from public eyes. There is no way to even know the folder is there unless you link to it from your regular website, which I don't. So, only a client will know of its direct web address because you will presumably give it to them in an email communication. 

Of course...this is only limited by the amount of space you have on your web hosting account. But...if you have 1GB or 2GB or more of web space...and your total site with MP3s only takes 500MB or so, you will have all the rest left over to use this as such. And then you can deliver files to clients on your own server...on your own terms, at their leisure, etc...

Hope that helps! :wink:


----------



## Adelmo (May 23, 2009)

i agree with brian, except don't forget that all your emails and attachments go via your server, so it also effects your space


----------



## kid-surf (May 23, 2009)

Here I thought everyone did it the way Brian mentioned.

This is here nor there but: That's one thing I dig about screenwriting. Your entire body of work can fit onto a thumb-drive. I can "e-mail" the entire project from my iPhone, etc. Was an interesting experience coming from the music world where files are huge in comparison.


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 24, 2009)

Adelmo @ Sat May 23 said:


> i agree with brian, except don't forget that all your emails and attachments go via your server, so it also effects your space



Unless you use a third party service to host your email's domain. I removed the handling of brianralston.com email from my web server domain a long while ago because I was at the mercy of other idiots who were also using that shared server and thus IP address for spam. So...if there was just one spammer on a shared server...then everyone who ran email from that IP server would have their emails blacklisted as spam simply because of where they came from. There was no 100% way to combat this other than be on my own private server...which was too expensive for what I need at the moment. So, by paying Google for Google Apps and doing some CNAME modifications to the DNS and web server entries...my own domain's email is instantly re-rerouted and now handled by Google's network...which has superior email capability...great spam filters...it never gets mistaken for spam any more...and there is free space galore. Thus freeing up my web server for web page and FTP stuff. An no one knows any different. The mail all seems to come from brianralston.com as far as anyone is concerned. 
:wink:


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 24, 2009)

It might not be the most economical solution to do what you want...but if you want to tap into what the industry folks are starting to use for digital deliveries, you could look into investing into a Digidelivery setup. You do not have to be using Pro Tools to use the service. And it is built for this very thing. (And does have Pro Tools integration). 

But like I said...it will work with other files too. Anything really.

Just throwing that out there so other folks reading can read about that option too.


----------



## Jaap (May 24, 2009)

For our new company we transfered our site from a dutch host to inmotion hosting: http://www.inmotionhosting.com/hostingplans.html

We took the power package. It has unlimited disk space you can use and we really like this host. No downtime and good service and only for $8.95 a month


----------

